# My first photos (beginner's bredding)



## dokken (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi,

don't be too hard with me, I started to breed and collect mantis only a few months ago

Hope you 'll like those photos of a part of my species

1. Phyllocrania paradoxa

Visit My Website

2. Hymenopus coronatus

Visit My Website

3. Creoboter sp thailand

Visit My Website

4. Phyllovates chlorophae

Visit My Website

Visit My Website

5. Brunnera boréalis

Visit My Website

Visit My Website

Visit My Website

6.Sphodromantis Viridis

Visit My Website

7. Sphodromantis lineola

Visit My Website

8. Hierodula grandis

Visit My Website

9.Schyzocephala bicornis

Visit My Website

Visit My Website

10. Pseudocreoboter whalbergii

Visit My Website

11. Acromantis formosana

Visit My Website

12. Deroplatys dessicata

Visit My Website

13. Galinthias amoena

Visit My Website

14. Pylospilota marginata

Visit My Website

15. miomantis paykulii and ooth

Visit My Website

16. Oxyopsis peruviana

Visit My Website

17. Pnigomantis medioconstricta

Visit My Website

More photos soon of my other species : hestiasula brunneriana, pseudocreoboter ocellata,stagmomantis carolinae,

popa crassa, Gongylus gongiloides, Sybilla pretiosa, Stagmatoptera sp guyana, coptopteryx sp argentina


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 5, 2008)

i dont see any pics?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 5, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i dont see any pics?


some dont work


----------



## Giosan (Jul 5, 2008)

Copy the link and it works. You need to rename some JPG to jpg (small letters).

Some nice species you have there


----------



## dokken (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks for your remarks, I 've seen the problems. links work perfectly now,

everything's OK


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 5, 2008)

dokken said:


> I started to breed and collect mantis only a few months ago1. Phyllocrania paradoxa
> 
> 2. Hymenopus coronatus
> 
> ...


Slight chance your already addicted?  :lol: Nice collection! Tarachodes have got to be my most favorite sp.!

Do you have any more info about Schyzocephala, bicornis? Interesting looking.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 5, 2008)

Cool collection!


----------



## Giosan (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad to see our babies are doing fine btw! (B. borealis) :lol:


----------



## dokken (Jul 6, 2008)

YEP GIOSAN,

But, it's like schyzocephala...very very shy....they' re afraid by a fruit fly !!!



Giosan said:


> Glad to see our babies are doing fine btw! (B. borealis) :lol:


----------



## dokken (Jan 21, 2009)

Update of my photo list with seven more species

Hope you 'll like it

more to come when my autofocus will catch the babies that are growing....


----------



## revmdn (Jan 21, 2009)

Great collection, nice photos. Yes, you could have a mantid problem :lol:


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice collection...

I like the Deroplatys Dessicata, also called the Malaysian Dead Leaf Mantis...

Very common species here in Malaysia...


----------



## robelgado (Feb 7, 2009)

Lol... Unless you bought all those species at once. After a LONGGGG night of drinking.

You are NOT a beginner.


----------

